# Looking to buy morels in McHenry



## Bobert (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone selling morels in McHenry County? Please message me.


----------



## smorels (Apr 4, 2013)

I can help. How many pounds?


----------



## Bobert (Apr 27, 2017)

smorels said:


> I can help. How many pounds?


How much per pound? I’d take at least 3 lbs


----------



## smorels (Apr 4, 2013)

Send me your contact info in private message.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

smorels said:


> Send me your contact info in private message.


Do u still have any for sale? How much per lb?


----------

